# da Panorama libri



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2007)

*http://blog.panorama.it/libri/2007/11/18/karen-donna-con-17-personalita/*

*Panorama – Libri*


Libri   Karen, donna con 17 personalità 
*Karen, donna con 17 personalità*

redazione   Domenica 18 Novembre 2007 alle 19:29

_Di Stefania Vitulli_
“Prima di entrare in terapia non sapevo nulla delle mie 17 personalità. Certo, alcuni segni erano evidenti: gli abiti tornavano dalla tintoria con nomi di clienti diversi dal mio. In casa c’erano oggetti che non rammentavo di aver comprato. A volte non ricordavo nulla di me, della mia famiglia, dei miei amici. E mi sembrava che mio figlio più grande si fosse accorto che non ero sua madre. Ci ho messo anni per riconquistarne la fiducia”. A parlare è Karen Overhill, 40 anni. Che solo alla fine degli anni 90, dopo 10 anni, è guarita da una grave sindrome delle personalità multiple: 17 alter ego tra cui donne, uomini, bambini.
In un libro appena uscito negli Stati Uniti, _Switching time_ (Crown Publishing), Richard Baer, lo psichiatra che l’ha curata, ha raccontato la sua incredibile storia. “L’eccezionalità sta nel fatto che le 17 personalità abbiano agito indisturbate per anni” sottolinea a _Panorama_ “con la possibilità di crescere e agire. Karen venne da me con una grave depressione dovuta al dolore cronico di un’operazione di tre anni prima. Mi insospettì che fosse molto più depressa del dovuto, con pensieri suicidi. Parlava così lentamente che non riuscivo a seguirla: come se una forza si opponesse al dialogo. Ci è voluto un anno per la diagnosi”.
Karen subiva anche maltrattamenti dal marito, ma nulla giustificava il fatto che si sentisse colpevole per essere malata, senza energie. E soprattutto le sembrava sempre di perdere tempo: giorni e settimane in cui “spariva”. Durante la sua assenza il cervello metteva Karen in pausa per permettere a un’altra personalità di entrare in scena.
“A confermare la diagnosi fu una lettera di una bambina che mi scriveva: “Sono Claire, ho 7 anni. Vivo dentro Karen” racconta Baer. “La lettera era una prova, e decisi di mostrarla a Karen: reagì bene e mi chiese di aiutarla”.
A causare la sindrome dissociativa sono spesso, secondo gli psichiatri, gravi abusi fisici, sessuali ed emotivi durante l’infanzia. “Le violenze che Karen subì da bambina sono terribili” ricorda Baer. “Suo nonno e suo padre la torturavano con spille, chiodi, coltelli, crocifissi”. Dentro Karen si è formata prima Claire, la bambina sottoposta a violenze, di cui Karen non ha memoria. Poi Elise, che andava a scuola al posto di Karen, con pantaloni e maniche lunghe per coprire le ferite. Poi Sidney, il ragazzino che aveva la funzione di reggere una relazione normale con il padre. Infine tutte le altre personalità, con ruoli di difesa: un intero sistema, per proteggerla dal trauma. “Una volta formate, le personalità si alternano all’insaputa del soggetto” dice Baer. “Nel caso di Karen, ciascuna aveva una propria vita, persino amici propri”. Ma intorno ai 20 anni questo sistema difensivo era crollato, provocandole una forte depressione.
La sindrome, chiamata anche Mpd (Multiple personality disorder), è poco conosciuta: i casi accertati dal 1816, quando fu segnalata la prima volta, sono 300. “Per Karen si è trattato di far emergere ciascun alter ego, facendo sì che lei ne reintegrasse ricordi e personalità nella propria” conclude Baer. “È stato molto doloroso. Ma da 10 anni non ha nessun ritorno dissociativo. Possiamo dire che è guarita”. 

******************************************************​
_Mi sembra una lettura stimolante  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_​


----------



## Bruja (18 Novembre 2007)

*Persa*



			
				Persa/Ritrovata;
 

[LEFT ha detto:
			
		

> _Mi sembra una lettura stimolante
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sì però mi sta già venendo il mal di testa al pensiero di leggerlo..... porca paletta!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## @lex (18 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *http://blog.panorama.it/libri/2007/11/18/karen-donna-con-17-personalita/*
> 
> *Panorama – Libri*
> 
> ...


mi sto ribaltando dalla sedia................

















scusa l'OT....


----------



## Mari' (18 Novembre 2007)

NO, grazie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> mi sto ribaltando dalla sedia................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Credo che sindromi di tele gravità abbiano davvero origine in storie dolorose anche se sicuramente pesanti anche per chi viene a contatto con certi soggetti.
Certo fa ridere l'idea che possa essere una lettura per distratsi...


----------



## @lex (18 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credo che sindromi di tele gravità abbiano davvero origine in storie dolorose anche se sicuramente pesanti anche per chi viene a contatto con certi soggetti.
> Certo fa ridere l'idea che possa essere una lettura per distratsi...


 a me fa ridere il tuo thread postato in questi giorni..........che tempismo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> a me fa ridere il tuo thread postato in questi giorni..........che tempismo!


E' un articolo di panorama con la data di oggi (ieri!) domenica! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Quando si dice la combinazione!


----------



## @lex (19 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' un articolo di panorama con la data di oggi (ieri!) domenica!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Novembre 2007)

*oi maronna*

Persa...non ti andare a confondere le idee...


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

Madonnasantissimadelcarmine ... ma questo e' un incubo continuo  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ma non si stanca mai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Madonnasantissimadelcarmine ... ma questo e' un incubo continuo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Troppo freddo per sport all'aperto. Ma confido nel desiderio di mantenere la splendida forma che la riporterà verso altri sentieri.


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Troppo freddo per sport all'aperto. Ma confido nel desiderio di mantenere la splendida forma che la riporterà verso altri sentieri.


Speriamo


----------



## Iago (19 Novembre 2007)

*suvvia...*

...credo che ora stiate esagerando...

good night...see youu...


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

*AHAHAH*

Uagliu' qua tra lune e comete mancano solo le stelle e stiamo al completo ...















   i che serata


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Uagliu' qua tra lune e comete mancano solo le stelle e stiamo al completo ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...ma non mancano le astronavi...


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...ma non mancano le astronavi...



Aspetta, arriveranno sul tardi o al massimo domani mattina  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   un po di pazienza, echecazzz


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Aspetta, arriveranno sul tardi o al massimo domani mattina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andiamo tra le braccia di Morfeo ...che non tradisce mai!
Notte!


----------



## Mari' (19 Novembre 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Andiamo tra le braccia di Morfeo ...che non tradisce mai!
> Notte!


Sogni d'oro e *diamanti*, i veri amici delle donne  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Ciao Persa a domani!


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Novembre 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sogni d'oro e *diamanti*, i veri amici delle donne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
me ne hanno regalati proprio un paio piccoli piccoli tre giorni fa )))))))))


----------



## Bruja (19 Novembre 2007)

*Miciolidia*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> me ne hanno regalati proprio un paio piccoli piccoli tre giorni fa )))))))))


 
Adesso che si fa.... dobbiamo chiamarti Marilyn??? Diamond woman!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> me ne hanno regalati proprio un paio piccoli piccoli tre giorni fa )))))))))


WOW... a me mai...  

	
	
		
		
	


	













ps che invidia, uffa!!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> WOW... a me mai...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma cosa vuoi invidiare, Mk...
pensa che ho ragalato a mia madre il solitario damiani che mi regalò mio marito 25 anni fa. 
ci siamo rimessi insieme ma mia madre non ha mai pensato di restituirmelo. ma chi se ne frega. porto sempre un annellino portoghese che mi ha regalato dopo pochi mesi di amore. per me, quello è il mio anellino.
lui non si è mai nemmeno chiesto che fine avesse fatto l'anello... tanto per dire...


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma cosa vuoi invidiare, Mk...
> pensa che ho ragalato a mia madre il solitario damiani che mi aveva regalato mio marito 25 anni fa.
> ci siamo rimessi insieme ma mia madre non ha mai pensato di restituirmelo. ma chi se ne frega. porto sempre un annellino portoghese che mi ha regalato dopo pochi mesi di amore. per me, quello è il mio anellino.
> lui non si è mai nemmeno chiesto che fine avesse fatto l'anello... tanto per dire...



Beh si sa dai che tuo marito è fatto così...  Non è il valore dell'anello, è che sono secoli che non mi succede... E comunque il diamante per sempre mai...


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Beh si sa dai che tuo marito è fatto così... Non è il valore dell'anello, è che sono secoli che non mi succede... E comunque il diamante per sempre mai...


Secoli???? Io non ho mai avuto un anello... Anzi, una volta si, era di stagnaruzzo...


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Secoli???? Io non ho mai avuto un anello... Anzi, una volta si, era di stagnaruzzo...



Ohhhhhhhh c'ho più anni di te io!!! Un matrimonio, un sacco di fidanzati... e pochi anelli... sigh...

ps ce li compriamo a Firenze che dici? Ponte Vecchio pieno di gioiellerie...


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Novembre 2007)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ohhhhhhhh c'ho più anni di te io!!! Un matrimonio, un sacco di fidanzati... e pochi anelli... sigh...
> 
> ps ce li compriamo a Firenze che dici? Ponte Vecchio pieno di gioiellerie...


 
Si si dai!!!!
Che tristezza....


----------



## MK (19 Novembre 2007)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si si dai!!!!
> Che tristezza....


Chissà Giusy, chissà... io mica dispero che prima o poi...


----------

